# Meilleurs jeux sharewares Mac OS Classic



## winstonsmith (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je prends le parti d'ouvrir un topic sur les meilleurs jeux shareware existant sur Mac OS Classic. Pendant les années 90, la plateforme Mac était boudée par un grand nombre d'éditeurs majeurs de jeux mais il existait, comme chacun sait, une myriade de petits jeux parfois remarquables et le plus souvent présents exclusivement sur Mac. En mémoire de ces chefs d'oeuvre, je me permets d'ouvrir ce topic. Je ne mets pas de liens mais la plupart de ces jeux peuvent être trouvés sur le Grenier du Mac ou sur Macintosh Garden.

Voilà quelques-uns de mes préférés :







Snood
Ce jeu a été mis à jour pour Mac OS X et existe sur d'autres plateformes, mais la meilleure version reste celle pour classic. Jeu type casse-briques. Détail diabolique : un compteur du nombre de parties jouées (source de vives dissenssions familiales, en son temps)






Bubble Trouble
Là-aussi, ce jeu existe pour Mac OS X (et est d'ailleurs toujours vendu sur le site d'Ambrosia Software), mais ne sera jamais mis à jour pour processeurs Intel ... autant y jouer sous Classic. Excellent jeu d'arcade et d'adresse.






Barrack
Autre jeu d'Ambrosia Software. Jeu d'arcade dans lequel le but est de 'capturer' une surface aussi élevée que possible du terrain de jeu, à l'aide d'un faisceau et en évitant divers obstacles (pas très clair comme description, mais il suffit de l'essayer pour l'adopter). Pas très stable en émulation, si certains ont des astuces je suis preneur.






MacSki
Le meilleur jeu de ski de tous les temps. Period. Des obstacles en tous genres, des danseuses exotiques, et un saint-bernard qui vient à votre secours.






MozPong
Un jeu type casse-briques avec un charme tout à fait désuet.






Hyperball
Meilleurs jeux de casse-briques qui soient (compilation des trois jeux BeBop). Par Daniel Clav, qui a gratifié ce forum de quelques posts et pensait rendre ses jeux à nouveau téléchargeables.






NS-Shaft
Il existe sans doute des centaines de jeux de ce type sur smartphone, mais c'était tellement mieux sur un bon vieux Performa ! Jeu dont le but est de descendre des étages en évitant divers obstacles.






Super Maze Wars
Pas exactement un shareware ; jeu de Callisto Software livré avec de nombreux Mac Performa. Excellent jeu type FPS jouable en réseau via Appletalk (je n'arrive pas pour l'instant à faire une capture d'écran en cours de partie).






Pizza Rush
Jeu de livraison de pizzas (absolument).






PacMac Deluxe
Ma version préférée de PacMan.

Voilà, je me suis limité à ces quelques jeux mais il y en a bien d'autres.

Ok, on garde, mais avis aux amateurs : ainsi que winstonsmith a eu l'intelligence de procéder : *liens de téléchargement interdits*


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2013)

Il faudrait que tu ajoutes de toute urgence Maelstrom et Solarian II


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu ajoutes de toute urgence Maelstrom et Solarian II



Ben c'est ouvert à tous, tu peux aussi t'en charger !


----------



## magicPDF (2 Décembre 2013)

Et que dire du génialissime *Oxyd Magnum* et de ses dérivés ?


==> Oxyd Magnum ou Enigma? » Antoine Leroux, Référenceur


----------



## flippy (2 Décembre 2013)

BeBop 

Pas de lien, mais une copie d'écran ou deux, tu peux


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

Ceux qui m'ont (à l'époque) occupés pas mal :

Boxcars Casino :









SimCinema (pour les prods en herbe )









Et alors, le roi des rois (déjà au temps des Mac Plus ) : Shufflepuck Cafe


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2013)

L'excellent Maelström :






Solarian II









@Pascal, on parle de *shareware* et tu nous proposes des logiciels commerciaux


----------



## winstonsmith (2 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'en ajoute quelques uns (un peu moins connus peut-être)






Mille Bornes
Une excellente adaptation du jeu de plateau (pas trouvé mieux depuis).






µWar
Un bon casse-briques avec une bonne ambiance de guerre Mac-PC, fin des années 90.






Bugs Bannis
Un bon jeu d'arcade.






Mortal Pongbat
Un jeu type Pong, plus complexe qu'il n'y parait, excellent à deux (un joueur à la souris et l'autre au clavier).


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

Sauf que 1000 bornes est quand-même assez plantogène, et que µWar, c'est plus un "Space Invader" (un "PC invader, en fait) qu'un casse brique !  

Sinon, ces deux là et Bug Bannis, j'y ai aussi passé du temps &#8230; Mais là, c'était du temps de mon "Performa 5300"


----------



## winstonsmith (2 Décembre 2013)

Euh oui µWar n'est pas un casse-briques, j'ai écrit n'importe quoi.
Pour Mille Bornes par contre je n'ai pas souvenir de problèmes de stabilité, en tous cas il est parfaitement stable sous Basilisk, j'y (re)joue de temps en temps depuis quelques années (version 1.2.1 fr).

J'ai joué à la plupart de ces jeux sur un Performa 5200 : machine épouvantable, abominable (les adjectifs manquent) de lenteur et d'instabilité 
Il faut dire que cette machine est restée très longtemps sous Mac OS 7.5.1 : la version qui affichait une erreur type 11 toutes les cinq minutes.
Mais il y avait aussi le lecteur de disquette qui réussissait ses copies une fois sur trois, le lecteur CD qui grinçait et abimait les CDs


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

Je l'ai utilisé sur un Performa 5300 (je n'ai eu de 5200 qu'au bureau, pour bosser, ce que je ne regrette pas, vu la daube que c'était, le 5300 était nettement plus stable et plus performant :rateau, et sur PowerBook G3, sous Mac OS 7.5.5 (nettement plus stable que le 7.5.1) et sous Mac OS 8.6 et sur ces deux machines, j'ai eu les mêmes symptômes : il se figeait à peu près à n'importe quel moment (obligeant à redémarrer le Mac qu'il figeait aussi) environ une fois sur 4 ou 5. J'ai du aussi l'utiliser sur mon 5500 (gonflé avec une carte G3 à 400 Mhz) sous Mac OS 9.1 avec des résultats similaires, de mémoire.


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2013)

Edit : Shareware :rose:


----------



## magicPDF (3 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et alors, le roi des rois (déjà au temps des Mac Plus ) : *Shufflepuck Cafe*


Comment avais-je pu l'oublier celui-là ?


----------



## flippy (3 Décembre 2013)

Dans _Shufflepuck_ je ne souviens plus quel personnage était quasiment imbattable .
Et que dire de _CristalQuest_ de la même époque ou de _Shangaï_ (désolé pas de screens pour illustrer)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

flippy a dit:


> Dans _Shufflepuck_ je ne souviens plus quel personnage était quasiment imbattable .
> Et que dire de _CristalQuest_ de la même époque ou de _Shangaï_ (désolé pas de screens pour illustrer)...



Oh, un, tu es sûr ? Moi, je n'ai réussi à battre que le petit bonhomme à lunettes, et le robot du bar, tous les autres m'explosent d'une seule main (et encore, avec au moins quatre de ses doigts dans le nez) ! :rose:


----------



## flippy (3 Décembre 2013)

Oui c'est ça, le petit binocleux pugnace, surtout lui (tout simplement éc&#339;urant :casse: )... Avec lui, j'avais toujours l'impression d'une surchauffe du SE20...
Non alors c'était effectivement peut-être le Nazgul _avant la lettre_, t'as raison...


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2013)

Sur un truc un peu lent, genre LC, j'arrivais à en battre quelque uns, mais après, même avec le Classic II, y'a que le mec à lunettes qui s'excuse que j'arrivais à battre (même pas toujours je crois  )


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2013)

flippy a dit:


> Oui c'est ça, le petit binocleux pugnace, surtout lui (tout simplement écurant :casse: )... Avec lui, j'avais toujours l'impression d'une surchauffe du SE20...
> Non alors c'était effectivement peut-être le Nazgul _avant la lettre_, t'as raison...



Un modèle unique à conserver le SE/20 !!!


----------



## winstonsmith (3 Décembre 2013)

Je me suis toujours demandé si de bons joueurs arrivaient à battre les adversaires les plus coriaces (loin d'être mon cas)

1 : très faible
2 : très faible
3 : devient de plus en plus faible au cours de la partie (boit un coup à chaque fois qu'il marque un point). Extrêmement faible arrivé à 12-13 points.
4 : loin d'être imbattable, il faut juste être concentré
5 : possible à battre mais fastidieux et aléatoire (mouvement latéraux constants et très rapides de sa part)
6 : difficile, un peu trop fort pour moi
7 : beaucoup trop difficile pour moi, d'après la page wikipedia le son permet de prévoir de quel côté elle va tirer (mais je n'ai jamais joué avec le son de ce jeu)
8 : imbattable
9 : imbattable


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

Ah &#8230; Je vois aussi Over the Reich &#8230; Je m'en fais encore une partie de temps en temps (avec la version Windows, sur un vieux PC portable, un Pentium 120 Toshiba, sous Windows 98, because, je n'ai pas retrouvé le CD Mac, et comme sur PC, j'ai aussi son alter ego "Achtung Spitfires" &#8230; ).


----------



## winstonsmith (3 Décembre 2013)

Over the Reich j'étais trop mauvais  alors je n'ai jamais joué à autre chose qu'à la démo, mais j'ai pu observer d'autres y jouer avec brio

Voilà mes bureaux classic (7.5.5 et 9.0.4), si ça peut évoquer des souvenirs à certains (après c'est promis j'arrête la gabegie de screenshots)


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2013)

Faudrait savoir à la fin, on ne met QUE les shareware ou tout ?

Sinon il est évident que ceux qui m'ont le plus occupé sont les titres de la trilogie Escape Velocity d'Ambosia Software.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

winstonsmith a dit:


> si ça peut évoquer des souvenirs à certains



Ah ben tu penses  Fury of the furies, et Bonkhead ! Avec Joust, c'étaient aussi trois grands classiques !


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2013)

Tiens, des heures là-dessus :






ShatterBall


----------



## claude72 (3 Décembre 2013)

winstonsmith a dit:


> Voilà mes bureaux classic (7.5.5 et 9.0.4), si ça peut évoquer des souvenirs à certains...


Oui, ça me rappelle un bureau de PC utilisé par une secrétaire un peu nulle en informatique ! 

Blague à part, je suis étonné que personne n'ait encore cité LodeRunner ???


----------



## winstonsmith (3 Décembre 2013)

Allez encore un post






Reckless Drivin'
Excellent jeu de voiture avec des aspects à la gta, gameplay vraiment rapide et addictif
Un peu moins old school (date de 2000 - mais c'est bien un shareware  ) 
Malheureusement  pas de solution durable pour le faire tourner. Tourne jusqu'à Snow Leopard, mais nécessite bien sûr Rosetta. Impossible à émuler en version classic parce que ça tape quand même un peu dans la carte graphique (j'ai même essayé dans une machine virtuelle Snow Leopard Server mais sans espoir car pas de support réel de la carte graphique - Quartz Extreme et Core Image)
D'ailleurs c'est un vrai problème pour tous les jeux mac de cette époque (99 à 2003-4), qu'il est plus facile en général de faire tourner en version Windows  sauf quand il n'y a pas de version Windows.






Dirt Bike 3D
Jeu de motocross assez distrayant. Héritier de jeux plus anciens en 2D (même problème pour le faire tourner).


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

winstonsmith a dit:


> Allez encore un post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marrant, ça, le graphisme me fait penser à un jeu que je pratiquais du temps de mon Atari 1040 STf, Major Motion, que ça s'appelait, et on jouait sur fond musical de "Peter Gunn Theme", d'Henry Mancini (mais dans une version plus proche de celle des BlueS Brothers ) ! :love:


----------



## winstonsmith (4 Décembre 2013)

Aha, je ne connais pas ce jeu sous Atari, mais effectivement le Peter Gunn Theme, dans sa version Blues Brothers, est l'une des toutes meilleures chansons de course poursuite automobile 
Je ne connais manifestement pas l'originale (juste celle des Blues Brothers et celle des Fabulous Wailers).
C'est le genre de musique que je mets sur mes compils d'autoroute, avant ou après "Green Onions" de Booker T. & the MGs, (mal)heureusement pas de course poursuite avec la police  
Pas du tout le même genre de musique mais parfait pour un trajet monotone : Laurens Walking, d'Angelo Badalamenti, de la B.O du film Une histoire vraie (le type qui traverse trois Etats américains sur un tracteur)


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Marrant, ça, le graphisme me fait penser à un jeu que je pratiquais du temps de mon Atari 1040 STf, Major Motion, que ça s'appelait, et on jouait sur fond musical de "Peter Gunn Theme", d'Henry Mancini (mais dans une version plus proche de celle des BlueS Brothers ) ! :love:



Arf tu me fais me souvenir de la démo Poï Poï sur Amiga avec une sympathique reprise (pour l'époque) de ce fameux Peter Gunn Theme


----------

